# Nylakatts Johnny Magic



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Would like to introduce our new baby and hopeful stud boy Nylakatts Johnny Magic. We collected him last week and he is settling in beautifully.

Hope you all like him.

































Izzie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow what a stunning boy, just gorgeous._


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a boy :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he's a gorgeous little wegie


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He is stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

He is lovely! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous Izzie :001_tt1::001_tt1: but far too cute and cuddly to be a stud boy just yet


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, don't be too deceived by the cute and cuddly look,he is a little tyke who ambushes your feet when you walk past him:devil:

Glad you all like him though, been watching him from birth,it is fantastic to finally have him here.

Izzie


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

like him, i love him. stunning.
michelle x


----------

